# Feeding a mini donkey--help



## kaykay (Jul 2, 2004)

HI everyone

I may be picking up a rescue yearling colt and his buddy a mini donkey. The donkey i will do on my own as cmhr doesnt do donkey rescue. So I have never had a donkey and am hoping you guys can tell me what to feed and anything else i need to know before he gets here. he is also an ungelded yearling

thanks so much

Kay


----------



## srpwildrose (Jul 2, 2004)

I feed my mini donks 12% sweet grain, just a small amount, 1 cup or so, once daily. I feed the mini horses sweet grain, so the donkeys are braying wanting some too.






There is lots of info on the internet. http://www.lovelongears.com/


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Kay are you gonna be looking for a home for your donkey yearling? We are looking for another donkey.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Kay, Is this the same donkey you talked to me about at our last meeting? I do "rescue" for mini donkeys on my own also, and you will LOVE having him around you! Mine are fed the same as my mini horses, the only thing is you do have to be more careful with the grain, because if you over grain a donkey, they will get a heavy crest, which is extreamly hard to get rid of. I cant wait to see a pic of YOUR new arrival! Corinne


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey Corinne-

I also do some mini donkey rescue too, maybe we could team up and help some of these little ones find special homes when they come along. My best friend is looking to adopt one if you know one in need of a home.

I feed my 10% sweet feed about a cup a day then they get all the free choice hay they want and they are butterballs............plus they are on a drylot.........


----------



## kaykay (Jul 18, 2004)

hubbys afraid i will fall in love with him lol. I promised him i would find him a great home to go to. He was supposed to be getting gelded so Im trying to get ahold of the owner and see if they are both ready to pick up


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jul 18, 2004)

I know of a great home for him KayKay where he will be spoiled and pampered beyond belief. We have been trying to find my best friend but have had no luck. She has been showing one of my donkey boys at our local club shows just for fun and she absolutely loves them unconditionally and wants one of her own. She has her own big barn and pasture with a older quater horse mare. She has a seperate place made for a mini donkey if we can find her one. You can email me privately if you like. We would love to see pics of him. We can even travel to pick him up and would pay for gelding. Let me know.


----------

